# frag plugs



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

Where can I buy 100 or more frag plugs?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

the best is fragcave. any sizes and shapes

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Bigreefdepot who is a new sponsor here has the best price on frag plugs from what I've found.
http://www.bigreefdepot.com/mobile/Category.aspx?id=185


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

sig said:


> the best is fragcave. any sizes and shapes


I second this motion.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Fragcave has only frag disks I believe.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Personal opinion but I like the disks better than the plugs but obviously they meet different needs/applications.

100 plus frag plugs/disks; can we expect a release of frags for sale?


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

I am also looking for a good source for 100+ plugs at a time.


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone who replied to this thread. Bigreefdepot prices are good but when you add shipping to it.....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Pretty sure you coulld just go pick up from his shop. He is in the GTA


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I only have disks from 1 inch to 4 inches but Im sold out now Im curing a new batch..Mine are made of aragonite sand which I find are the best for coral growth


----------

